# Power Query 2016 - Missing Options - Merge dropdown - Joins



## DMfba (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I am using Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2016 and Inoticed I am missing some features inside of Power Query. I came across some ofthe missing features while attempting to merge two tables. The merge button inthe queries button does not have the drop down feature to allow the option tomerge as new or merge to the existing query. If I click the merge button I doget the pop up window, however the join section is also missing. There is onlya match option check box to click. Inside the Query options section, underGlobal, the Power Query Editor tab is missing. It only shows Data Load,Security, Account, and Diagnostics.

 I am not sure whatother features may be missing but I could use some suggestions on what to checkand how to enable the missing option. MS help suggested to check off PowerQuery for excel in the com add-ins, however this option did not exist.

 Thank You


----------



## sandy666 (Mar 21, 2019)

IMHO try Repair Office before re-install


----------



## DMfba (Mar 22, 2019)

Do we think this is more of a bad install issue than a disabled option issue?


----------



## sandy666 (Mar 22, 2019)

you cannot disable Get&Transform because it's build-in and there is no any option to disable elements of that. (like in the post#1)

but you can try to find whatever you want  it's up 2 u

is there any problem to try to repair office???


----------



## DMfba (Mar 25, 2019)

The problem is now fixed.  There was a knowledge based update for power query.  Once that was updated the missing options show up.

Thank You


----------

